# urgent help on scan results dont know what they mean



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

Anyone help me at all i have a friend in need and its urgent she is a massive worrier.
my friend is having de she went for a scan today and she was told her womb lining is 10.3, and was told there is a trilaminar appearance and quiescent ovaries she dont know what it means at all , ive tried searching internet but cant find it .

i thought someone on here could help on what this means

she is so scared about tx and thinks something is wrong already . i did ask her to ring the hospital up to explain but she in a state ,  im always there for her but i feel a failure of not knowing this.. i do normally know stuff and make her at ease but cant do it now she off to spain today .
donors egg collection tomorrow.. i just feel bad .. i thought i could find info but i cant
please help luv kitty


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

im not sure about the ovary bit however her lining looks good- any thing over 8mm is great- is it ment to say triple line? too ref her lining as if so this is great too as i asked when i had my scans and was told this was great

hope this helps

xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

she told me it was trilaminar appearance

could be tri laminar or trilauinar it was in the letter she got [ hand written ] so not sure what the spelling but the first i said ive tried on google but comes up as embryo/ cell etc nothing about the womb so got no clue .. thanks for replying hun xxx

kitty x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

it could wel be me getting it wrong and thinking they said triple line- to me it sounds like fab lining- i had this with both my cycles and was from when my lining was 10mm

xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

ok .. i got to email her info .. so i might just say what you said .. but mainly not to worry xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

just noticed your signature hun .. simular to me xx


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi Kitty

Just looked through my nursing dictionary and found the following:

Lamina means layer, so trilamina means 3 layers - basically describes what the womb looks like on ultrasound - it has three layers which i've been told before look abit like lips (if that makes sense).  As MJ said a lining of 10.3 is excellant as they usually want it to be over 8mm.

Quiescent means becoming quiet which I would suggest means the ovaries activity is reducung so the follicles are not going to grow much more - just right for egg collection!

So all in all it's excellent news all round!!!!!!!!!

I hope egg collection goes well for your friend.

Hope that helps

Dawn


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks hun for the information ..  she is having donor eggs as she had her ovaries removed ages ago so i just dont know unless it means she has no ovaries and they jotted that down, and thats what that means   i really dont know..  well thanks anyway hun .. 

kitty xx


----------

